# كيفية التعامل مع البنات فى سن المراهقة ؟؟



## petit chat (23 نوفمبر 2016)

صباح الخير 
وحشتونى جداااا
ارجو ان يفيدنى احد من تجاربة او من قرائتة عن هذة المرحلة وكيفية التعامل معها حتى تعبر على سلام


----------

